# 不是你输就是我赢



## John Kent

Hello everyone,

中文里有句俗语，“不是你输就是我赢。” 如果翻译成英文：It is not you lose, then I win. 不知道这样是否可以？或者有没有其他的好的建议。谢谢！


----------



## Ghabi

Hello. There can be many possibilities; do you have a particular context in mind?


----------



## Aminoacow

wait...what do you mean by 不是你输就是我赢? Aren't they the same thing? 你输=我赢

Maybe you want to say 不是你赢就是我赢. The winner is either you or me.


----------



## fyl

This should be similar to 不是你死就是我活.


----------



## SuperXW

John Kent said:


> 中文里有句俗语，“不是你输就是我赢。”


真的有吗？
Anyway, 这句的理解应该参照“你死我活”，理解为“一定要争个输赢”。
楼主那句英文肯定不行。类似的英文我觉得可以说，Only one of us can win. Either you, or I. 当然，根据上下文的内容，还需要考虑的翻译方法。


----------



## John Kent

SuperXW said:


> 楼主那句英文肯定不行。类似的英文我觉得可以说，Only one of us can win. Either you, or I. 当然，根据上下文的内容，还需要考虑的翻译方法。


Thanks, SuperXW, your suggestion sounds good!


----------



## Skatinginbc

你死我活： 唯有你死，我方能活 (or 我才有機會活)，與你不共戴天，誓不兩立 (你立我不立，或我立你不立，要不就是你我都不立).

你輸我贏：唯有你輸，我方能贏 (or 我才有機會贏)，非把你打敗，把你比下去.

當譽王和東宮鬥得「你輸我贏」之時 (being engaged in a win-lose competition, or trying to beat out each other), 靖王悄悄地擴充朝堂勢力，暗中拉攏人心.

不是讀文學，就是讀歷史
文學 ≠ 歷史

不是你死，就是我活
「你死」不見得就必定「我活」，最後可能兩敗俱傷，大家都死.

不是你輸，就是我贏
「你輸」不見得就必定「我贏」，即使沒贏也要你輸，最後可能像譽王和太子一樣，鹬蚌相爭，讓靖王這個漁翁得了利益.


----------



## brofeelgood

This sounds like a juvenile prank, not unlike the 'Heads I win, tails you lose.' practical joke you regularly encounter during a coin flip.

If I ever heard「不是你死，就是我活」, I'd immediately think the person saying it was trying to be cheeky. It's a bit different from 「我要跟你斗个你死我活: *不是你死，就是我亡*。」.


----------



## lingkky

John Kent said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 中文里有句俗语，“不是你输就是我赢。” 如果翻译成英文：It is not you lose, then I win. 不知道这样是否可以？或者有没有其他的好的建议。谢谢！


It not true and logical at all. It is impossible to be a winner if your opponent does not lose.Where did you find it?


----------



## Skatinginbc

Why is it not logical?
以下乃依照邏輯來解釋句意：

不是讀文學，就是讀歷史
All possible outcomes:
(1) 讀文學，不是讀歷史 
(2) 不是讀文學, 而是讀歷史 
(3) 既讀文學，也讀歷史 
*(4) 既不是讀文學，也不是讀歷史 (not acceptable if the statement 不是讀文學，就是讀歷史 is true)

不是你輸, 就是我贏
All possible outcomes:
(1) 你輸, 我沒贏 (We both lose 兩敗俱傷). 
(2) 你沒輸, 但我贏.
(3) 你輸, 我贏.
*(4) 你沒輸, 我沒贏 (You win and I lose ==> not acceptable if the statement 不是你輸, 就是我贏 is true)

That is to say, 不是你輸, 就是我贏 means 即使兩敗俱傷, 也絕不容許「你贏我輸」或「你勝過我」的情況發生.

你死我活 ≠ 不是你死，就是我活 ≠ 不是你死，就是我亡

你死我活：唯有你死，我才能活；唯有把對手除掉，自己才可能存活

不是你死，就是我活
All possible outcomes:
(1) 你死，我沒活 (同歸於盡)
(2) 你沒死，我活 (共存)
(3) 你死，我活
*(4) 你沒死，我沒活 (你活，我死)
不是你死，就是我活 means 絕不讓你獨活，就算會死，也要拉你當墊背.

不是你死，就是我亡
All possible outcomes:
(1) 你死，我沒亡 (你死，我活)
(2) 你沒死，我亡 (你活，我死)
(3) 你死，我亡 (同歸於盡)
*(4) 你沒死，我沒亡 (共存)
不是你死，就是我亡 means 你我不共戴天，就算同歸於盡，也絕不和你共存.


----------



## lingkky

“不是你死就是我亡”
I want to argue that this statement only means only one of the two people can survive and the other will die. It cannot support (3)"你死，我亡”which means both will die. It is totally wrong.


----------



## Skatinginbc

「不是...就是...」is a formulaic structure that defines possible outcomes of an event.  It allows two possible interpretations:
(1) binary interpretation (Bernoulli trial, binomial trial): 譬如丟銅板，不是人頭，就是數字: sample space｛head, tail｝
(2) nonbinary interpretation:
e.g., 不是讀文學，就是讀歷史: sample space｛讀文非讀史，讀史非讀文，文史雙修｝; 來的客人不是送禮品，就是給紅包：sample space ｛送禮沒送錢，送錢沒送禮，送禮又送錢｝.

「不是你死，就是我亡」是 binary 還是 nonbinary?  這得看「你死」和「我亡」之間是不是 mutually exclusive (彷彿丟銅板，出現「人頭」就排除了「數字」的可能性).  在正常的自然法則下，既使「你死」能大幅降低「我亡」機率，亦無法排除其發生的可能性 (天有不測風雲，人有旦夕禍福).  它們不是 mutually exclusive, 因此不是 binary.

一對情侶中了情花毒，解藥只有一枚，兩人中必死一人，只有一人得以存活，面對「不是你死，就是我亡」的兩難，他們最後選擇把解藥扔到谷底，抱在一起做雙死鴛鴦. ==> 整段話合乎邏輯.  為什麼？ 因為：
「兩人都死」滿足「兩人中必死一人」的邏輯限制.
「兩人都死」滿足「只有一人得以存活」的邏輯限制.
「兩人都死」滿足「不是你死，就是我亡」的邏輯限制.


----------



## hx1997

从字面上看，“不是P就是Q”允许P和Q同时发生（∼P→Q，当前件为假，即P为真时无法下结论，可能Q也可能∼Q），P跟Q是 inclusive disjunction 的关系，不过个人觉得在日常语境中，这个句式往往是被理解为 exclusive disjunction 的。谷歌搜索“不是就是 相容”也会看到一些逻辑学资料里把它列为表达不相容析取命题的关联词。而且如果看到“不是你死，就是我亡”这句话，不管逻辑上如何，我的第一反应也是只有一个死。


----------



## Skatinginbc

hx1997 said:


> “不是P就是Q”允许P和Q同时发生（∼P→Q，当前件为假，即P为真时无法下结论，可能Q也可能∼Q）


的確如此!  ~ p → q (若不是 p 則 q)，若你不死，則我亡.  若我不亡，你便得死.  若你死了 (p 為真)，我可能亡，也可能存活 (可能 q 也可能 ~q), 換句話說，我們若把 「不是...就是...」解釋成「若不是...就會是...」的話，「同歸於盡」的結局是合邏輯的.


hx1997 said:


> 谷歌搜索“不是就是 相容”也会看到一些逻辑学资料里把它列为表达不相容析取命题的关联词。


如前所述，"不是...就是" 這個結構可以表達不相容選言，也可以表達相容選言.  並非所有的 "不是...就是" 都是不相容.

相容的例子 (pⅤq)：他每晚不是批改作業，就是寫論文，忙得連老婆長什麼樣子都不太記得了 ==> 有些晚上，他可能批改作業後，又接著寫論文.  兩件事可以在同一晚裡被處理.

不相容的例子 (p ⊕ q)：他現在不是在北京，就是在台北.  ==> 在某特定時刻 (e.g., 現在)，他只可能身在一處，不可能同時在北京，也在台北.

「你死」「我亡」是相容，是可能在同一時刻發生的 (譬如原子彈爆炸，大家都死；不像「在北京」「在台北」不可能同時發生).

今天咱們就做個了結，不是你死就是我亡 ==> 顯然，這話是說「咱們今天有一人得死」，但這樣就暗示「咱們今天必有一人活下」(不相容析取) 嗎？ 我個人覺得沒有.


hx1997 said:


> 个人觉得在日常语境中，这个句式往往是被理解为 exclusive disjunction 的...不管逻辑上如何，我的第一反应也是只有一个死。


我在 post#10聲明：「以下乃依照邏輯來解釋句意」.  我的用意是要說：「假如說話講邏輯的話，那麼下面的這些話應該是這樣解釋」.  人人說話都講邏輯嗎？ 慣用語是約定成俗，不一定講邏輯.

「不是你死，就是我亡」邏輯上是「有一人得死」.  我不否認很多人會拋開邏輯，把它理解為「只有一人會死.」我提到邏輯，是因為有人說「不是你輸，就是我贏」不合邏輯 (see #9)，我的分析是要證明該句其實在邏輯上是站得住腳的.


----------



## hx1997

如果只有一人能赢，而且输赢是对立的，没有其他可能，那“不是你输就是我赢”的确不合逻辑。设 P: 你输, Q: 我赢，那么按照上述前提有 ∼P: 你赢, ∼Q: 我输。“不是你输就是我赢”是 ∼P→Q，即“如果你赢，那么我赢”。这和前提是矛盾的。当然，如果不承认前提，那这句话也可以符合逻辑。我觉得 #9 应该是默认了那些前提。

#11 的 totally wrong 就有失准确，至少它是 logically correct。


----------



## Skatinginbc

hx1997 said:


> 如果只有一人能赢，而且输赢是对立的，没有其他可能，那“不是你输就是我赢”的确不合逻辑...当然，如果不承认前提，那这句话也可以符合逻辑


一個架構雖能傳達多種概念，但常常只有其中之一能符合情境要求，其他詮釋則棄而不用.  譬如「上天去也」：
(1) 死掉了：他們誰也不願獨活，最後把解藥扔進谷底，抱在一塊上天去也.
(2) 去天上：你與悟淨守護師父，我與太白金星上天去也, 會盡快回來.
「不是...就是」如同「上天去也」一般，允許兩種詮釋 ，當 binary interpretation 不適合「不是你輸，就是我贏」的這個情境， 而 nonbinary interpretation 能 make sense, 後者自自然然便是該句正確的詮釋.


----------



## OPIE.

brofeelgood said:


> This sounds like a juvenile prank, not unlike the 'Heads I win, tails you lose.' practical joke you regularly encounter during a coin flip.
> 
> If I ever heard「不是你死，就是我活」, I'd immediately think the person saying it was trying to be cheeky. It's a bit different from 「我要跟你斗个你死我活: *不是你死，就是我亡*。」.



Agree, when you connect it with "中文里有句俗语", makes it more fun!


----------

